# Rose teile



## julius-ha (23. April 2013)

Hi
Suche eine Rose beef Cake schwinge
Oder was haltet ihr davon wenn man das Teil schweißt


----------



## fuxy (26. April 2013)

Kauf lieber ne neue....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

